# Baby shrimp getting sucked into filter



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

Last week, I got 2 baby cherry shrimp to add to the grown one we already had. One of them was sucked into the filter over the weekend and unfortunately didn't make it. I covered the holes with cut off knee highs as a temporary fix, but I can already see stuff stuck to them and I'm thinking they will get clogged fast. What else can I do to fix this? I have 2 filters. One is the internal HOB filter that came with my tank. The other filter is a Fluval Aquaclear 50.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

sponges are better. Look for a sponge "pre-filter" (usually comes with fittings) or put a hole in an "aquarium filter sponge", such as go in aquaclear HOB and shove it over the intake strainer. You will still have to turn off the filter and clean the sponge, but it should make it weeks between cleanings.


----------



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

Thank you! I will look for those.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

watch the pre filter you get though... if its too fine it will get clogged quick, the fluval edge pre filter is too fine and needs far too regular and thorough cleaning, a corse sponge is far better as it seems to let more water through but not the fry or in your case... shrimps


----------



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

I ended up using the coarse sponge filter over the intake of the HOB filter. It's the same one that goes into the filter so it's perfect. I cut one in half and then cut a hole halfway down the middle. For the internal power filter, I bought a large filter insert that was filled with carbon. I dumped the carbon out, rinsed it well, cut the excess off the top and it fit over the bottom of the filter perfectly. I secured it with a rubber band. Neither one look the greatest, but it keeps the baby shrimp out of the filters and hopefully I will be able to get rid of them after the shrimp grows. Thank you both so much for your help!


----------

